# This is about rebuilding a 109 year old wooden boat .......



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The whole process of building a ship this large boggles the mind from the huge timbers to the "ships bandsaw" that tilts the entire blade and column with a manual gear drive:






I have never heard of a Live Oak species, but that's what they use on the framing of this ship:


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you woodenthings...Very entertaining and informative. Where do you dig this stuff up?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No digging required ....*



homestd said:


> Thank you woodenthings...Very entertaining and informative. Where do you dig this stuff up?



Bored and still awake late at night, I'm looking on You Tube for interesting videos. I like the big machines and discovered this boat builder quite by accident. 

Here's a "planer jig" for flattening the huge timber his friend came up with instead of use a time consuming router jig. Nothing wrong with a router sled, but when time is of the essence and there are many slabs to flatten, this uses a power planer in a sled:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Unbelievable woodworking with large timbers .......*

You have your woodworkers and then there are ship builders. Orders of magnitude of difference:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is some very interesting work. I haven't had a chance to look at the videos yet but I sure am going to. Bill, Live Oak grow on the coast and are very strong as they have weathered many storms and hurricanes. They seem to grow in some really weird configurations, at least the ones I have seen did. Do a search on Live Oak and hit Images and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a book about the Yankee Pioneers of New England. Forests were cleared of trees for ship building. Tall trees were used for masts.
Never thought of it but the book related that eastern part of the US was one continuous forest. When the Pilgrims landed, a squirrel could travel from the east coast to the Mississippi River and never touch the ground.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately, forests were cleared where ever man settled. England too had forest from shore to shore which held a multitude of game. this is the reason it was colonised after
the ice age.
The destruction of the rain forests is now happening. In prehistoric times, Oxygen 40%, now declined to 20%. Forest removal which extract Carbon from the air and release Oxygen will accelerate global warming and suffocate mankind in the future.
johnep


----------

